# Early Development Snow Foam pre wash - Auto Finesse



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi All,

Thought I'd post a few notes and taster pics of a product which is currently under development at Auto Finesse. James kindly gave me a bottle of it to try out - thanks mate :thumb:

It's a snow foam style pre wash product applied via a lance.

Having used AF Citrus Power extensively - and loving it - I had high expectations despite knowing full well this product isn't the 'finished article'.

The solution is darker than CP but has a similar though weaker citrus fragrance. It's not overly gloopy having a watery consistency.

I used approx 1in in a lance bottle containing hot tap water - this was then thoroughly shaken prior to use.










This was then applied to my own car which had general road grime and dust - something which a good dose of Citrus Power would 75% break down.










It didn't create much of a mousse / foam, but neither did it run off. I'd say it had a similar texture to using Megs Hyper Wash through a lance.

However, the cleaning ability very quickly showed itself to be superior - I'd not seen this level of dirt breakdown with a snow foam before - having used others such as CG No Touch and AB Magifoam. (the picture doesn't do justice to the level of dirt being released)










After about 7-8 minutes I decided to rinse it off. My decision being based around the fact I'd only leave AF Citrus Power on the car for this long and wanting to see the comparative effect.

At this stage the foam was still present but not thick:



















So a quick blast around the car and it was practically clean - the underlying sealant LSP was clearly showing its clearing ability indicating to me that the foam had done a very good job.










IF this was available to the market it would become my snow foam pre wash of choice. It cleaned fantastically and the ensuing mitt wash left me with a very clean rinse bucket.

*However, remember this is very much a product in development so please don't bombard AF with "when" as they don't know! *

I'll use the product again next week and post some better pictures including some before, after and then a rinse bucket after washing. Sorry that these pics weren't great.

Hope people enjoy reading this.


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

this is looking great


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds like another winner!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks promising, don't you love autofinesse samples to test out


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What's on the paint Nick? Power Seal?


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> What's on the paint Nick? Power Seal?


Yep, that clean bonnet shot is Power Seal (although in hindsight it had a very thin coat) - some of the other panels have other products but they also came up virtually spotless :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Looks a great product


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks interesting :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

looks a good snowfoam that dose what its supposed to do 

im very tempted to moving to the auto finesse range especially with the offers on at polishedbliss


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

Oooooh! I like the sound of an AF snowfoam :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Help ma bob , another AF product for me wish list:lol: , thanks for the review Nick:thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Any before photos of the cars condition???


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> Any before photos of the cars condition???


As mentioned the photos weren't great, sorry - it was getting late and time wasn't on my side. More comprehensive pictures will follow next weekend once the car is dirty again :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks very interesting Nick, i'm a little bit sceptical about snow foam at the minute and have resorted to a Citrus Pre-Wash through a pump sprayer, but i'm still open minded towards new stuff!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks very promising, I love using Citrus Power but the price of it puts me off - even with the 5L, this would be my ideal option because I'm sure it shares some ingredients with CP.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Woo!..


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

So Slightly Acidic?

Rather than Alkali and Caustic?

How LSP safe?


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

organisys said:


> So Slightly Acidic?
> 
> Caustic?
> 
> How LSP safe?


I have no idea - as mentioned its very early stages of development right now, and ingredients / ph aren't something I asked about.

The LSP on my car looked as good as it ever has thoug so I'm *assuming* it didn't degrade it.


----------



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

Looks like AF are going to get some more of my hard earned in the near future. Damn these suppliers bringing out new products that i 'need'!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Looking great,is it alkaline?


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Looking great,is it alkaline?





Ns1980 said:


> I have no idea - as mentioned its very early stages of development right now, and ingredients / ph aren't something I asked about.


Sorry, I don't know this


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

interesting nick, if you have some spare id love to give it a go and provide my feedback:thumb:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Ns1980 said:


> Sorry, I don't know this


Who has any litmus paper?

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting this up Nick, Im glad you like it so far, its not so much a thick shaving foam it creates but more a "clingy" film, we found if it foamed more it ran off faster, hence its been slowed down a little. Based on similar active properties to our Citrus power, so got a good bit of cleaning power whilst maintaing your wax/sealant layer. 

Its PH 13 (alkaline)


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

So Caustic, then.

At that PH it would be wise to wear gloves, especially when filling the snow foam attachment bottle.

Should clean well!

Is it LSP safe at lance dilution rates? It might not be if directly applied!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds strong! What ph is citrus power?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

exactly the same according to PB website

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/auto-finesse-citrus-power.html


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

organisys said:


> So Caustic, then.
> 
> At that PH it would be wise to wear gloves, especially when filling the snow foam attachment bottle.
> 
> ...


The PH actually relates to very little in the real world. Its LSP safe when used as intended, it would not be advised to go applying it neat to your car.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Looking forward to having a go with this again in the next few days

will be sure to post some good before, during and after pics :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Will it be ready for waxstock James?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Junior Bear said:


> Will it be ready for waxstock James?


This amongst some other cool developments product and company wise


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Do some store credit will ya


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of update in the last week. Had a stag do last weekend and have been waiting for my car to get really grubby so I can test it to the max. 

Should be doing this tomorrow so will post up some more pics in the next few days.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

James B said:


> This amongst some other cool developments product and company wise


Will you have any at Ford Fair? If so, I'll send my operatives along to take some off your hands in exchange for GBP...


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

wylie coyote said:


> Will you have any at Ford Fair? If so, I'll send my operatives along to take some off your hands in exchange for GBP...


No the new bits will not be ready for Ford Fair sadly


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Looking forward to this! Nearly out of snowfoam and this seems very promising.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

James B said:


> No the new bits will not be ready for Ford Fair sadly


Pity, would have liked to try this snowfoam. Will have to finish up what I've got..


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Used it again tonight on a very slightly grubby car and experienced as close to a 'touch-less' wash as I ever will!

Will get the pics on tomorrow.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

**** update ****

OK, so last night I gave this product another go, using it again on my own car which was only mildly grubby.

I used the same product/water combo as the last time - approx 1inch in half a lance bottle.

*Before Pics:*














































Then I liberally covered the car in the foam - as prior, it is relativley watery:





































Then 5-6 minutes later the foam was as follows:




























And another few minutes on:



















After which it got a good blast with the pressure washer:














































I followed this up with a 2BM wash using AF Lather shampoo and was pleasantly surprised with the cleanliness of the water in my rinse bucket - very reassuring!










*Conclusions:*

An exceptional pre-wash which is almost a complete touchless wash. Subject to pricing it'll become my go-to.

_Pro's:_

Deep cleaning action
Appears to be very LSP friendly
Pleasant citrus fragrance
Relatively small amount needed

_Con's_

I'd like a little more cling / foamyness - which I gather is within the development scope before it's brought to market

*Thanks again to James for proving me this sample - please can I have some more  :thumb:*


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Very interesting, another winner from AF. Plan on trying standard citrus power through the lance shortly now I have the 5l bottle


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> Very interesting, another winner from AF. Plan on trying standard citrus power through the lance shortly now I have the 5l bottle


Citrus Power thorugh a lance is great - definately give it a try :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I want i want!!!! But nick..you need to get your car a wee bit dirtier!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Zetec-al said:


> I want i want!!!! But nick..you need to get your car a wee bit dirtier!


I know what you mean - maybe I should go and test out the Quattro ability in a muddy field 

I left it as long 'as I could' but was conscious of ensuring I shared some more pics with everyone :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Ns1980 said:


> I know what you mean - maybe I should go and test out the Quattro ability in a muddy field
> 
> I left it as long 'as I could' but was conscious of ensuring I shared some more pics with everyone :thumb:


Sounds like a good idea to me... Off you go!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

looks very good indeed Nick , thanks for taking the time to post:thumb: great review


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

See more on Know Your Meme


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dan, we've already removed that picture once. this one will be as well, please do not post it again.


----------



## Alan C (Jul 24, 2011)

Any idea when it's going to be available?

My magifoam has nearly run out!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Alan C said:


> Any idea when it's going to be available?
> 
> My magifoam has nearly run out!


It's out this Monday Alan


----------



## Alan C (Jul 24, 2011)

Mad Ad said:


> It's out this Monday Alan


Perfect timing!


----------

